# Hang gun advice please?



## Gunfanatic (Oct 9, 2011)

i recently bought my first handgun, a old model ruger .357 black hawk from the late sixties to the early seventies. Ive shot guns for a long time, mostly rifles, and i have shot .22 handguns, i know how to shoot .357 and the recoil doesnt bother me, but my shots just dont seem to always be where i aim. i lie the sight at the end with the top edge of the rear sights, but i dont always seem to hit where im aiming. ive heard that u need to have your trigger at about the middle of ur index finger and i try that. im not sure if its because im new to handguns or because im a little shaky or what. i just need some advice to get me better at hitting where i aim, i know practice makes perfect, i need to know about how far is a good distance to practice shooting, and what not. just looking for some imput on the matter and some friendly advice. But please dont say take gun courses because im not going to a class on it lol im a country boy


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

First, check the sights. Be sure they are tight, if one is not it may move a bit changing point of aim. Next fire a few rounds from a rest off a bench to be sure it is sighted properly. Now with the rifle you have two hands, your shoulder, and cheek to reduce movement of the barrel. While the pistol is less stable being held in one or both of your hands. You also have to deal with a shorter sight length than with the rifle. This being said you have to overcome the less stable platform. Start with trigger control. Even pressure on the trigger till it fires. It's really tempting to pull it fast when the sights are lined up on the target, do it and you throw the shot every time. Also try to be sure you have the same grip on the pistol for each shot. More or less pressure from the thumb or if you hold tighter with you fingers will also change point of impact. 
Sounds like a bunch of stuff you have to do to make a pistol hit what you want. But it is only a little different form the rifle. Do it a few time carefully and you'll see what it takes to make it work, like they always say practice makes perfect. 
Have fun man.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

great gun man i have one myself from the same era with a 6 1/2" barrel. that being said its a beast and a force to be reckoned with, and a tack driver in the right hands. now enough on the gun i suggest starting between 10-15 yards away from target and like sgms said start off a stable platform and check your sights and find out where your hitting then start your adjustments from there. but it might take time getting used to what feels right to you so be open minded on shooting stances and grip positions as they definately will effect your overall outcome but stick with it and send a couple hundred down range and im sure youll get it figured out. 
good luck with it man and have fun


----------

